# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 04.04.2018 - 05.04.2018

## CyberHelper

Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Gen.hql -> 1white.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Razy.17940 )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

